# Headlight washers on Mk3



## Ace McCloud (Jun 28, 2020)

Hi all,

I've got abit of an issue here. My TT is 4 months old and I have taken it into Audi to see why my headlight washers weren't working. It turns out the reason for this is that they're are no headlight washers! I have the blanking cap but I'm a little mystified about this as my 2016 model had them, and this had LED's too.

Isn't it a legal requirement to have headlight washers for HID and LED's?

Thanks!


----------



## Blade Runner (Feb 16, 2018)

Ace McCloud said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I've got a bit of an issue here. My TT is 4 months old and I have taken it into Audi to see why my headlight washers weren't working. It turns out the reason for this is that they're are no headlight washers! I have the blanking cap but I'm a little mystified about this as my 2016 model had them, and this had LED's too.
> 
> ...


What trim level do you have? They are apparently standard on the S-line and above, but not on the lesser models. I think that the lower Sport and Sport Edition models have LED DRLs but Xenon headlights? They are not a legal requirement and many owners spend time finding out how to deselect them (with coding) - or just remove the fuse!


----------



## Ace McCloud (Jun 28, 2020)

Blade Runner said:


> Ace McCloud said:
> 
> 
> > Hi all,
> ...


S-Line Black Edition 45TSFI


----------



## 90TJM (Sep 30, 2013)

LED lamps need washers if the output is above 2000 lumens The newer TTs must have a lower output lamp to avoid washers
The wifes MINI is the same that no longer has washers on the LED lamps


----------



## Blade Runner (Feb 16, 2018)

Ace McCloud said:


> Blade Runner said:
> 
> 
> > Ace McCloud said:
> ...


Bit of a mystery then. What did the Audi dealer say? Surely they know what is standard on each model.


----------



## Emanuel29 (Oct 28, 2019)

do people really use those headlight washers anyways?


----------



## spidey3 (Aug 13, 2019)

My understanding is that with the newest LED headlamps the aliens (headlamp washers) are no longer needed.

The front surface of HID projector lamps don't get hot enough to melt snow; surprisingly, the LED ones do get warm enough. 
Also, the optical impact of dirt on HID lamps is greater than the impact on LED lamps. In fact, this is one of the reasons why modern LED-based headlamp units are considered to be superior to HID.

Audi's headlamp washers were a constant source of mechanical issues. I had to replace them twice on my '01 Mk1 Roadster because they started to leak and the washer fluid would run out even though I had not actually run the washer.


----------



## spidey3 (Aug 13, 2019)

Emanuel29 said:


> do people really use those headlight washers anyways?


Yes, they do. In cars where they are equipped, they operate automatically if the headlamps are on when you wash the windscreen.


----------



## 90TJM (Sep 30, 2013)

spidey3 said:


> Emanuel29 said:
> 
> 
> > do people really use those headlight washers anyways?
> ...


 For that reason I switch off the headlamps before washing the windscreen if its not too dark,wastes screenwash!


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

my matrix led have headlight washers


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

I also thought washers were a thing of the past. My 2017 TTRS does not have them. I had them with Xenons on my mk2 TTRS, I disabled them in vcds pretty quickly as they were shite.


----------



## j77drs (Aug 8, 2019)

My new TTS vorsprung has them, matrix lights


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

My 2016 TTS had them but my 2018 RS doesn't.

Whether theyre necessary or not they were good at cleaning when on a long journey on mucky roads.


----------



## Emanuel29 (Oct 28, 2019)

spidey3 said:


> Emanuel29 said:
> 
> 
> > do people really use those headlight washers anyways?
> ...


i know, i have them, i just never let it happen...


----------

